# Vaccination Decisions



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Millie is due for her 1 year vaccine booster this month. She had her 3 year rabies (the vet initially gave her the shot and gave me 1 year altered tags - I threw a fit and they changed it to 3 year altered for me). 

I am undecided on what vaccines I should give her. They give DHLPPV (Distemper + Hepatitis+Lepto+Parvo+Parainfluenza) - I can opt for DHPPV (without Lepto - I will not vaccinate my dog for Lepto). I can also have them separate Parvo and do that the following week. So, I would do DHP and then P.

OR

I found a different vet that can give me JUST DPV (Distemper + Parvo). This would allow me to follow Dr. Jean Dodd's Protocol of limited vaccinations. My question is, (and DaneMama, I'm looking for your advice here ), is DPV enough? Do I need to worry about hepatitis or adenovirus?

In the past, she has had 3 puppy series shots of DHPPV. Her last was at approx. 4 months of age (May 27th 2010).

Finally, I do not plan on vaccinating Millie at all after this 1 year series. Well, aside from 3 yr. rabies as required by law.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What vaccines has she had in the past? And I mean ALL the vaccines...even puppy boosters.... And, how old is Millie again?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> What vaccines has she had in the past? And I mean ALL the vaccines...even puppy boosters.... And, how old is Millie again?


Millie is 16 months. She has had 3 sets of DHPPV as a puppy, bordetella (once), rabies 1 year as a puppy and rabies 3 years last week.

ETA: Actually, her breeder gave her a cocktail vaccine that included adenovirus and coronavirus. The vaccinations following that (2 sets with vet at 12 and 16 weeks) were DHPPV.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Geeze louise, okay actually, I just got out the breeder's paperwork and the vet's certificate of vaccination:

at 5 weeks she got: Duramine Max 5 (distemper, adenovirus, parainfluenza, parvovirus)

at 8 weeks she got this again.

at 12 weeks she got Dhlpp

and at 16 weeks she got Dhlpp, bordetella and rabies 1 year.

at 16 months she got rabies 3 year.

Sheesh!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok, IMO she only needs another round of Distemper and parvo to be set for life. Rabies she's done with as well. 

IF you can find a vet that will even separate Distemper and Parvo that would be best. 

Also, if you could find one that gives specific measured "doses" of vaccines, unlike the typical vet who draws up the full 1mL vial regardless of the size of the dog (there's a HUGE difference between a 5 pound Chi and a 150 mastiff but they get the same dose in most instances).


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Ok, IMO she only needs another round of Distemper and parvo to be set for life. Rabies she's done with as well.
> 
> IF you can find a vet that will even separate Distemper and Parvo that would be best.


I called about 15 vet offices today - so far none offer a single distemper (it's all combo), although some offer single parvo. 

When you say your opinion is that I should only need one more round of distemper and parvo, does that mean you personally would not give the other vaccines (adenovirus, hepatitis, parainfluenza?)

If my only choices end up being DHP + PV (separated) *or* DPV (combo) - DPV is the better choice? (Understanding that, of course, it would be ideal to separate distemper and parvo)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

After what I've learned and experienced I don't feel that hepatitis or parainfluenza are as much of a risk to vaccinate for, compared to distemper and parvo (higher death rate). Adenovirus is hepatitis....they are interchangeable. And yes, it is my personal decision to not give the other things. 

If all you can find is DPV combo as your bare minimum I would go with that. And ask if that vet will give a measured dose....if not, ask them if they will only give 0.5mL instead of the full vial.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks! 

Sidenote - is Chronic Active Hepatitis different from the hepatitis that dogs are often vaccinated against?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes, there are numerous reasons and causes for hepatitis.


----------

